# Buying an intermediate flute



## TalulaMcFey

Has anyone got any advise on buying an intermediate flute. I am not musical but my daughter has just done her grade 5 flute. I am about to buy a better flute for her, and I am prepared to pay about £1,000 (without VAT). I don't know what makes to be looking out for but someone did mention Powell as being good and noticed the Powell Sonare. Her flute teacher likes Gemeinhardt and I have also heard good things about Yamaha. 

Also I think I should be looking for a silver head. Is this right? 

Any ideas? I would appreciate any advise.


----------

